# The Behemoth has landed!



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Okay so this is the fourth time of trying, getting a bit sick of the website not co-operating in Microsoft Edge browser and losing all my typing, let alone not letting me post a picture without freezing and losing everything!

As it says, I got my new carvers vice today which I think should last a few years as it weighs close to 8Kg! I went for the Axminster version for two reasons, budget and two good revies it recieved from Wood Carving magazine. When it will let me post a picture I will!


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like a well made carving vise.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

CV3 said:


> Looks like a well made carving vise.


It's old style Soviet Union, not necessarily stylish but definitely durable!


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice Vice, I use the Record one, it's a clamp on one so its more portable for taking to the carving club.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Gloops said:


> Nice Vice, I use the Record one, it's a clamp on one so its more portable for taking to the carving club.


Gloops they don't have wooden benches where I go it's a church hall, the club has invested in a couple of plastic blow moulded top tables that fold up so nowhere to put a vise or bench hook etc. All the members use the rig I have bought, which was an unexpected expense but there you go!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Have you had a chance to use it? If you have, how do you like it? Also, it looks more like it was set up for mounting flat objects. How do you mount a stick or topper to it? Looks like a good solid vise. Almost typed "vice". Entirely different thing...

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I also use the record clamp on type much more versatile for clamping to tables/benches. but I like to clamp it to a solid heavy workbench that doesn't move .These portable workmates are far to light for carving on and wouldn't use it for carving


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> I also use the record clamp on type much more versatile for clamping to tables/benches. but I like to clamp it to a solid heavy workbench that doesn't move .These portable workmates are far to light for carving on and wouldn't use it for carving


Got me a workmate over at the coast and I clamp my record carver vice to one end of it but for stability I uses a cushion and sit on the other end ( would be better with a saddle  works well this way, also made a small tray that clamps in the workmate by the side of the vice,with holes in to drop my chisels and mallet in. When you can only work outside necessity becomes the mother of invention.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Rodney said:


> Have you had a chance to use it? If you have, how do you like it? Also, it looks more like it was set up for mounting flat objects. How do you mount a stick or topper to it? Looks like a good solid vise. Almost typed "vice". Entirely different thing...
> 
> Rodney


Rodney it works well, one of the other chaps has one and he's happy with it. If only my carving was as polished......


----------

